# The Vapor Flask Mod Review



## Alex (16/8/14)

*The Vapor Flask *
http://www.vaperev.com/blog/the-vapor-flask/

*Published On *August 13, 2014 | By Matthew Shelbourn | *Blog, Device, Hardware*




Now that modern vaping has been around for a few years, it’s refreshing to see modders and enthusiasts around the world continue to experiment with new hardware designs in an ongoing attempt to improve the mechanics behind electronic cigarettes. Not only does this refine the way cutting edge e-cigs function, but it also results in the creation of some very unique and visually-appealing devices. One such device which will soon be hitting store shelves is the incredibly intelligent and surprisingly different Vapor Flask.



Upon seeing the Vapor Flask for the first time you will be immediately aware of where its name is derived. If it wasn’t for the buttons, LCD screen, and 510 connector you would think it was a liquor flask. The reason for this design is not for novelty purposes, but in actuality provides several form and functional benefits.The people responsible for the Vapor Flask wanted to create a “box” style mod that was different from the rest and they did just that. Not only does it have a completely unique design, but it’s also one of the most comfortable mods to hold, which is thanks to the Vapor Flask’s ergonomic design. The curved frame of the Vapor Flask allows one side to fit naturally in the palm of your hand while the other side has space for your fingers to rest comfortably, making it very easy to grip. The perfectly rounded edges complement the sides nicely and make the Vapor Flask feel like it belongs in your hand.



Although the physical structure of the Vapor Flask was well thought out, it is not the only feature of this device that was designed for comfort. The placement of the LCD screen on the top surface makes it incredibly easy to read when the device is being used. In addition, one really nice consideration that was made with the Vapor Flask’s design is that the firing button was positioned perfectly in line with where your index finger rests. This allows for effortless and comfortable activation of this device without having to strain or contort your finger to do so.



Moving on from the innovative design of the Vapor Flask, the quality of the device and the components used to make it are as good as they get. The design and manufacturing of the Vapor Flask are both performed entirely in the United States. Its frame is constructed from solid 6061 aluminum, which is available in either a clear or gunmetal anodized raw aluminum finish. Both versions have a raw look so that the device maintains its factory appearance for as long as possible, even after being subjected to daily wear and tear.



Since there are no flat surfaces on the Vapor Flask besides the top and bottom, it was tricky for the mod’s developers to source buttons that fit well with it. As a result of this, they had the buttons custom milled to meet their specifications which allows them to integrate seamlessly with the device. The power up and down buttons are easy to press, but lie flat with the back surface to prevent degrading the smooth feel of this device in the hand. The activation button is curved and protrudes just enough to make it easy to locate without being excessively prominent.



The design and aesthetics of the Vapor Flask are all well and good, but most importantly how does its performance and functionality stack up? A short answer would be, exceptionally well. Internally, this device has been built versatility, power, and reliability. It is equipped with the highly sophisticated Evolv DNA 30 chip, which is capable of firing atomizers with a resistance down to 0.5 ohms and supply power of up to a whopping 30 watts. Even if you’re running a sub-ohm coil at a high wattage, the Vapor Flask will keep you vaping for an impressive amount of time between charges due to its large integrated battery. Dual Sony VTC 5 batteries make up the engine of this device, each with a capacity of 2600 mAh for a remarkable total of 5200 mAh combined! An atomizer connects to the Vapor Flask via the stainless steel 510 connector and an electrical current is delivered through a spring-loaded brass contact, which ensures that a stable connection is maintained during use.



Safety is always important and although the DNA 30 already provides several security features, the Vapor Flask has two sets of vents beneath each battery. The device’s serial number has also been imprinted in between each set of battery vents. One additional appealing design feature of the Vapor Flask is that it has a 22mm profile. Although the device is crescent shaped, this allows your favorite 22mm atomizer to mesh seamlessly with the Vapor Flask, creating a sleek and captivating setup that will surely turn heads.



Considering its unique ergonomic design, high quality components, enormous battery, and DNA 30 equipped functionality, the Vapor Flask isn’t just another run of the mill device. Just as its designers intended, the Vapor Flask is truly a different mod, offering vape enthusiasts a device that is incredibly comfortable and a pleasure to use, whether that be all day or simply for a few hours at a time.
*The retail price of the Vapor Flask is $299 & it will be available in-store and online Friday, August 15th, at 11:00 AM PST.*​*Vapor Flask Specifications*
• Designed and Manufactured in the United States by Vapor Flask
• Constructed from Solid 6061 Aluminum
• Variable Wattage Device
• Stainless Steel 510 Connector
• Spring-Loaded Brass Contact
• Custom Milled Aluminum Buttons
• Micro USB Charger
• Pass-Through Capability
• Ergonomic Design
• Battery: Dual Sony VTC 5 (2600 mAh each)
• Top Mounted LCD Display
• Serialized
• 22mm Profile
• Raw Finish
• Finish Options: Clear Anodized, Gunmetal Anodized
*Evolv DNA 30 Specifications*
• Power Regulated Digital Switch-Mode DC-DC Converter
• Utilizes a Small OLED Display
• Analog or Digital Controls
• Onboard Buttons
• Synchronous Rectification for Maximum Battery Life and Minimal Heat Generation
• Output Power: 7 – 30 Watts
• Output Voltage: 4 – 8.3 Volts
• Output Current: 10 Amps
• Atomizer Resistance: 0.5 – 3.0 Ohms
• Input Voltage: 3.2 – 4.3 Volts
• Input Current: 1.5 – 12 Amps

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## WHeunis (16/8/14)

Alex said:


> *The retail price of the Vapor Flask is $299*


 
/coma

But it sure is a damn fine looking device!


----------



## hands (16/8/14)

good looking flask


----------



## crack2483 (16/8/14)

Stole my idea  was one of the first items I thought of converting into mod a while back.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (16/8/14)

Really good review. and a beautiful device. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## andro (16/8/14)

Is a nice looking mod .....but not for me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (16/8/14)

I really think this looks super ugly and uncomfortable 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverbear (16/8/14)

Sign me up, love it, love the look, love the qualit and most of all love the 2 vt5 18650's, and then it is a DNA 30, again I say sign me up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (16/8/14)

I think this is perhaps the best looking mod ever seen, love the organic design ideas, love the materials used.

If I was in the market for a regulated device, this would definitely be the one.


----------



## Sir Vape (16/8/14)

That is a beautiful thang!!!


----------



## shabbar (16/8/14)

absolutely stunning , i need !!!


----------



## BhavZ (16/8/14)

The is a truly beautiful mod


----------



## rogue zombie (16/8/14)

If I liked box mods, which I really don't, that would be the one.


----------



## Heckers (16/8/14)

Wow that looks awesome! Build quality is amazing.
Imagine they make another version that doesnt have a second battery but rather a juice bottle like a bottom feeder.


----------



## Paulie (6/9/14)

this mod seems to be very popular in the USA right now!


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (6/9/14)

2 of my biggerst loves in one device?!


----------

